# διαμετακομιστικός σταθμός



## Lexoplast (Jun 30, 2008)

Με την έννοια που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ.


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 30, 2008)

Transit station


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ έχουμε τη σημασία του _entrepôt_.


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 30, 2008)

Μάλλον "transit terminal" σύμφωνα με http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&rls=CYBA%2CCYBA%3A2007-37%2CCYBA%3Aen&q=%22transit+terminal%22+&meta=


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Πάντως στις περισσότερες σελίδες για το θέμα αγνοούν τα ... γαλλικά μου.

Π.χ.
http://www.petitiononline.com/forcrete/petition.html


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 30, 2008)

Δεν ξέρει τι λένε για τα γαλλικά σου, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως και ο όρος "container terminal"
(en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_terminal


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 30, 2008)

Πώς βάζουμε τους ρημαδουπερσυνδέσμους σε αυτό το φόρουμ.... :-(


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 30, 2008)

Τα γραμμένα από αγγλοσάξωνες (όχι Έλληνες) αγγλόφωνα δημοσιογραφικά (και όχι μόνο) κείμενα που έχω στα χέρια μου, τα οποία αναφέρονται σε αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα που ρωτάει ο lexo, μιλάνε για container terminal όπως λέει η Nadia.

Προσοχή: επαναλαμβάνω ότι αναφέρομαι σε αυτό το πράγμα του κόλπου της Μεσσαράς, *ΔΕΝ *δίνω λεξικογραφικό ορισμό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 30, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Νομίζω ότι το container terminal είναι το πιο δόκιμο. Το entrepôt παραείναι συγκεκριμένο.


----------

